# Hello Friends



## declan101 (Sep 7, 2010)

hello friends


----------



## Flathead (Sep 8, 2010)

What's shakin


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 8, 2010)

declan101 said:


> hello friends


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortrit (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## declan101 (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks friends


----------



## superted (Sep 9, 2010)

welcome bro

its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride


----------



## declan101 (Sep 10, 2010)

ok i will definetly check your log 
thanks


----------

